# Frage mit htaccess



## Grufy (5. April 2007)

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen ich binde bei mir in meiner seite ein frame ein und da ist ein Banner denn ich gerne ausblenden lassen würde weis aber nicht wie. Hab mir überlegt das ganze vielleicht mit htaccess zu machen weis aber nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll.

MfG
Grufy

Freue mich auf eine nette Antwort =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2007)

Wenn das nicht deine Seite ist, die du dort einbinden willst, hast du keinerlei Möglichkeit, das Banner auszublenden, solange die Seite direkt vom fremden Server aus eingebunden wird.


----------



## Pollux (5. April 2007)

Das wäre sehr elegant, aber ich glaube, das funktioniert nicht.
Du könntest es einfach parsen und dann den entsprechenden Aufruf rauslöschen.


----------



## Grufy (5. April 2007)

wie genau tue ich das


----------



## Pollux (6. April 2007)

```
$site = include("http://www.your-site.com/foo.bar");
str_replace(" heute", " morgen", $site);
```


----------

